# I is a show bunneh...



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, I is a show bunneh!!!! I wub goin to showz. I have severaw wegs! My wast show I won BOG each time... I almowst won BOB, but a Doe beat me. I weawy need a girlfwend. Mommy says she cannot find one fow me.  Any pwetty Woowies out dewe wanna be my doe?? Tan pattern pwefewwed. My pictuwe is on my mommies avataw...whatevew dat is!!


----------



## Spot (Jun 5, 2010)

Darn!Im black an wite.Will u consider mee?


----------



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

I am nawt picky.. momma says it shouwd be tan.. but do u have a pictuwe?? I just want a girlfwend..momma dont haves to know.


----------



## Spot (Jun 5, 2010)

Can i post a picture 2morow when it not so wainy?


----------



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

yep. i shouwd go to bed anyways... all de udder bunnehs are sweepin aweady. night night!


----------



## Spot (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry i didnt repwy sooner.night night


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 6, 2010)

hello - i iz roxy, i iz a black otter rex - dis my picture in avatar. i is already having a husbun but is very open minded! me husbun, hartley, is an ex show bunneh who is retired - only cos his sister was winning and he wasnt! you is very cute and fluffy too!



luv roxy


----------



## Spot (Jun 6, 2010)

I posted picturz of miself!:biggrin2:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

I is not abwe to decide.. you is bof vewy pwetty!! I could haves 2 girlfwends!!


----------



## Spot (Jun 6, 2010)

Thnk u vewy much!It is up to u tho


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 6, 2010)

:biggrin2: i also has me own garden , wiv mint and security team - dey is brandy and whiskey the chocolate labradors. so you can see i iz a bunny wiv money!me husbun is not minding me having a boyfriend cos he is a very modern bunny - and he is doing wat he is told.

luv roxy


----------



## Spot (Jun 6, 2010)

Watz is wrong wit him havin 2 girlfendz???I gotz money too!:biggrin:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

Iz thinking I pickz bowth.


----------



## Spot (Jun 7, 2010)

Yaaaaaayz.Take your time wit ur decizion:biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 7, 2010)

dear spot - i is thinking dat we is both bunnehs of the world. dere is no reason why we is not sharing dis cute fluffy bun i is also able to lend him fur straighteners cos he is looking like he uses dem. 

me hoomin sez dat you is living in place wiv lots of hurricanes. i is hoping dat you is ok cos we is always seeing your country on our tv.

love roxy


----------



## Spot (Jun 7, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> dear spot - i is thinking dat we is both bunnehs of the world. dere is no reason why we is not sharing dis cute fluffy bun i is also able to lend him fur straighteners cos he is looking like he uses dem.
> 
> me hoomin sez dat you is living in place wiv lots of hurricanes. i is hoping dat you is ok cos we is always seeing your country on our tv.
> 
> love roxy


I agweeYes,we have a good bit of hurricanes each year here in da U.S in a place(i hope i getting the name right)called the Gulf of Mexico.There was something about an oil spil out ther and it is killing wots of aminals.Tankfully da U.S. is trying to fix da big hole da oil is coming from and dey are helping aminals


----------



## Lishka (Jun 7, 2010)

I is hoping all the animals wiw be awight. Mom says she is not liking BP wight now. Dey made a big mess, and den dey chawge aw de humans fow it. Dats reawy sad.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

My dad feels da same way.Ther has to be som way to pwug up da big hole dat da oil stuf is coming from:?


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 9, 2010)

dis chief executif tony someone is on our tv - he is forgetting dat people died and lives has been ruined. me hoomins are very sad and angry dat british company is behaving like dis. me hoomin was using language not suitable for respectible bunnehs to use. some hoomins is not looking after dis planet:X


----------



## Spot (Jun 9, 2010)

I know and now dey r regreting it.Now tings like gwobal warming,etc. are hapening and thers not much we can do abt it:grumpy:


----------



## skateyc (Jul 22, 2010)

Ladies, please! Don't you know what they say about show bucks?


----------

